# Some days!



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

So this AM at 6:30 my buddy calls, he lives on the beach and says, "I don't think it's gonna be bad". We check the weather radar and even though they're screeming about thunderstorms left and right we didn't see anything within 100 miles of Pensacola Pass. So next thing I know, we're meeting up and hooking up the old tug. We both had wives to appease tonight so we couldn't stay long. With that in mind, we decided to hit a couple right outside the pass, get us some trigger and head home. Seas were 2-3 MAYBE...more like 2. Vis was horrible in close so we changed plans and moved a bit farther out to about 6-9 miles where it cleared up nicely. Dropped the hook and the current was RACING...so bad we threw out a tag line to the bow and another off the stern. First dive vis was incredible!! Below the surface current it opened up to 60-90 feet at least. The first spot was a pyramid and we managed 3 trigger, had a guy from FWC survey us at the ramp and the biggest one was 5.65# which I caught by hand. I love doing that on those dumb trigger. My buddy was freaking out when I laid my pole down and went to work on them. He's fairly new to Spearfishing so he got one a little over 5# and I got 2 by hand. 

For those who dive with me and apprecate my ever-formal dive helmet and know that my plan is to have a polegun and dive light on EVERYdive I make so I eventually won't have to bring one, it now looks like I'm gonna leave GOPROS on every spot too!

BRAND NEW and at the end of the first dive, I went to turn it off and it was GONE...Helmet was there but not the camera! Anybody with initials AA out there that can help me get another one?:whistling:

Next dive was chicken coops and it was loaded with Snapper and 3-4 grouper but VERY sparse on trigger so we only managed one more. I felt tired and cold all day, just got home and the wife asks "are you OK?" she checked my temp and it was 101. Oh well, I went diving so she's informed me "No sympathy for you! You promised to take me to that concert tonight and we're going!" I think my diving is bottoming out (no pun intended.) Two trips now with barely a mess of fish to show for it!

As so many of us say though " A not so good day of diving is better than a great day at work"

If someone sees a gopro Hero3 Black floating around out there, at least post up the video please


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice report. I bet the current was moving since the big moon!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

RIPPING, out of the East!


polar21 said:


> Nice report. I bet the current was moving since the big moon!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report. Say Hi to my wife she'll be in the ticket booth.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing in your exploits (dive) today.
Hope you shake what's ailing you soon!
spear 'em up.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I Can't, I promised unitl death do us part....OH, you meant the BUG...thanks!



DAWGONIT said:


> Thanks for sharing in your exploits (dive) today.
> Hope you shake what's ailing you soon!
> spear 'em up.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey bill, sorry 'bout your camera, how did you have it mounted to the helmet? I'm in the market for a new gopro 3-black as well before early march when I go with the UWF scuba club to Key Largo. Trying to find a discount, but the DEMA codes were only active for a week after the show. I'll let you know if I manage to find a discount on it. I refuse to pay retail for gopro!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Big cajones there Bill for heading out with all this mess out there the last few days. Remember, your bad days are good days for most when it comes to fish count.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Big cajones there Bill for heading out with all this mess out there the last few days. Remember, your bad days are good days for most when it comes to fish count.


+1.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks man. It was bolted with SS bolts. The keeper didn't come unbolted, somehow the clip released or failed. If you've seen any of my video's I can be hard on the camera. I must've banged it on something. 

As for the weather, It was beautiful...no kidding.

we had hardly ANY clouds and light east wind. I'd say the worst seas we saw was 2-3, most of the day, 2 ft or less and we were close enough to the pass we could get back in a flash. never saw any rain or storms.

I was met at the dock by a FWC surveyor and I almost didn't want to help him because they'll just use it as ammo to say trigger are endangered.

By the way, did I see where trigger is or is going to be, 2 per person with a season?



aquatic argobull said:


> Hey bill, sorry 'bout your camera, how did you have it mounted to the helmet? I'm in the market for a new gopro 3-black as well before early march when I go with the UWF scuba club to Key Largo. Trying to find a discount, but the DEMA codes were only active for a week after the show. I'll let you know if I manage to find a discount on it. I refuse to pay retail for gopro!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> By the way, did I see where trigger is or is going to be, 2 per person with a season?


That's a proposal I believe. We'll know for sure in April.:thumbdown:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I have YET to see ONE thing that the geniuses proposed, that didn't later become the rule! I guess, shortly after April, we'll be getting two trigger each! At some point it becomes almost worthless to go unless you're into catch and release (that doesn't work well with a speargun)




Telum Pisces said:


> That's a proposal I believe. We'll know for sure in April.:thumbdown:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> I have YET to see ONE thing that the geniuses proposed, that didn't later become the rule! I guess, shortly after April, we'll be getting two trigger each! At some point it becomes almost worthless to go unless you're into catch and release (that doesn't work well with a speargun)


Agree. I see myself not going as much this year. Although, we may be able to limit out on one dive for all the open species at a time.:thumbdown:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> I was met at the dock by a FWC surveyor and I almost didn't want to help him because they'll just use it as ammo to say trigger are endangered.


It turns out that reporting trigger catches is good a thing. If no one reports catching them, then the scientists may assume that there are none out there to catch.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I know how those Jack Ass' work. You don't report them and there is none! you do report a catch and "we're catching too many" Lose/Lose for the recreational fisherman but that will never change until such time as WE ( the recreational guy) figure out a way to bribe them and line their pockets...Follow the money...our government...virtually every decision they make...is about money. I challenge one person to demonstrate ANY science that supports the "overfishing" of Red Snapper.. From Texas to FL we're inundated with inundated with snapper. If they want to save the trigger.....Kill 50 percent of the snapper population so some of thier fry might make it!
OH...and do the RIGHT thing...Let the tax paying citizens harvest them for food and enjoyment.



WhackUmStackUm said:


> It turns out that reporting trigger catches is good a thing. If no one reports catching them, then the scientists may assume that there are none out there to catch.


----------

